# Double parity 4x4



## Alexander (May 19, 2006)

this is what i have came up with.

this is the normale single parity:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 (Rr)2

this is the normale switch parity:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 r2 U2 B2 (Rr)2

double parity:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 (Rr)2

as you can see its the single parity + the r2 on the 4th move
what i just did mix them 

you can also use it on the speed version but diffrent affect 

~AO
also a nice one for the 5x5


----------



## Alexander (May 22, 2006)

If you could see what kind of case you have you can easy pick the alg you need

the normale speed version:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Ll)' B2 (Rr)2

the double parity fix speed version:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 r2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Ll)' B2 (Rr)2

greets 
~AO


----------



## mmwfung (May 26, 2006)

If I have an OLL parity on the 4x4x4 I use (this alg will fix both parities):
(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2

The slicemove variant is:
r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 B2


But if you don't want fix the PLL parity you can use (this alg flip the UB edge instead of UF):
(Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2 B2

The slicemove variant is:
r U2 l' B2 l B2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 B2 r2 B2


These algs below can also be very interesting to fix the OLL parity and solve the OLL at the same time (do their inverses do see what the alg do):
R' [(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2] U2 R

R'L [(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2] U2 RL'

F R [(Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2 B2] R' F'

F R B [(Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2] B R' F'


Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2007)

Lots of good information here. This has been added to the 4x4 Alg. List.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Dec 17, 2014)

What exactly is double parity on a 4x4?


----------



## stoic (Dec 17, 2014)

Animorpher13 said:


> What exactly is double parity on a 4x4?



OLL parity and PLL parity


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 17, 2014)

amazing thread merge!


----------

